# Florida rescue effort



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just wrote two pages about 26 rescue dogs, and lost it. I went to another page and and came back and puff it was gone. Don't you just hate that. Anyway I'll make this much shorter. Suncoast Animal League is a small local Florida group that rescues animals, cats, dogs and more. Their mascot is a duck (a real live rescue duck that comes to all of the fundraising events.)

If you read my other rescue post, you'll know that Suncoast Animal League brought in 26 Malt/poodle/shih Tzu's mixes that were in very bad shape. A lot already have foster homes. All need to be vetted, and some will need more medical care. We know three have cherry eye, and two are pregnant I'm sure more medical issues will come up after the vet visits. Suncoast Animal League is a 503C tax deduction organization. As all of you know vet care is expensive. I'm putting out a plead for donations. Not only will you be donating to help these wonderful animals, your donation will also give you raffle tickets if you e-mail the receipt to Lynn. Here are some pictures from today. Cathy and I will continue to work with these dogs until we get them furever homes. After they are all vetted, we will be working at a local Petsmart to find them furever homes. I can't begin to tell you how sweet these little ones are. Even with all they have through, they are still loving.

Suncoast Animal League - Adopt a Pet, Pet Rescues

I know every group needs money, but whatever you can spare will be greatly appreciated especially this lovely dogs.

Please put Spoiled Maltese in area for purpose.
This has been approved by the moderators.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Just donated!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> I just wrote two pages about 26 rescue dogs, and lost it. I went to another page and and came back and puff it was gone. Don't you just hate that. Anyway I'll make this much shorter. Suncoast Animal League is a small local Florida group that rescues animals, cats, dogs and more. Their mascot is a duck (a real live rescue duck that comes to all of the fundraising events.)
> 
> If you read my other rescue post, you'll know that Suncoast Animal League brought in 26 Malt/poodle/shih Tzu's mixes that were in very bad shape. A lot already have foster homes. All need to be vetted, and some will need more medical care. We know three have cherry eye, and two are pregnant I'm sure more medical issues will come up after the vet visits. Suncoast Animal League is a 503C tax deduction organization. As all of you know vet care is expensive. I'm putting out a plead for donations. Not only will you be donating to help these wonderful animals, your donation will also give you raffle tickets if you e-mail the receipt to Lynn. Here are some pictures from today. Cathy and I will continue to work with these dogs until we get them furever homes. After they are all vetted, we will be working at a local Petsmart to find them furever homes. I can't begin to tell you how sweet these little ones are. Even with all they have through, they are still loving.
> 
> ...


Hi Reva, I will donate now :thumbsup:. Look at those huge eyes...:wub:








Love you guys!!
PS-sorry you lost your post, I hate when that happens and seems it's always on an important post..


----------



## JRM993 (Mar 3, 2013)

Just donated...easy through PAY PAL!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please remember to send me your donation receipts. Email to [email protected] so that I can issue Rescue Raffle Tickets. 

Cathy and Reva -- thank you so much for doing this and for being Earth Angels. I will match donations $ for $ for this too from now until Sept. 22nd.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Donated


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Please remember to send me your donation receipts. Email to [email protected] so that I can issue Rescue Raffle Tickets.
> 
> Cathy and Reva -- thank you so much for doing this and for being Earth Angels. I will match donations $ for $ for this too from now until Sept. 22nd.


Thank you Lynn! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just donated and Lynn I will meet your match and also match the first $300 donated fo Suncrest, when you let us know how much was donated.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

SM has the best members!!!!! Thanks Lynn and Walter and all who have donated!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Donated. It wasn't a lot, but if we all do a little it will help them in a big way. Thanks so much for all you are doing to help these beautiful fluffs.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> I just donated and Lynn I will meet your match and also match the first $300 donated fo Suncrest, when you let us know how much was donated.


Your awesome Walter! :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Reva and Cathy I'm sending you both lots of pats on the backs. This is the best thing I've heard all day.
Look at those faces and the big, beautiful eyes. :wub: I wish I could do so much more but I did donate.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you so much we are at the shelter. More later.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't forget - there are several Rescue Raffle challenges going on and this is one way to make sure we beat last year's total so that y'all can hit me in the wallet!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Just donated!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

We are both home and pooped lol....as we were leaving the last dog was being shaved and getting a bath. Most are in foster homes, I think about 8 are still at the shelter. Tonight we helped bath the dogs after they were groomed. The groomer was from petco and she was awesome. Everyone at Suncoast Animal League is awesome. 

I want to thank all of you for donating the money will go to good use. Lynn,Walter and Maggie a huge thank you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva - thank you and Cathy so much for spreading the word and especially pitching in to help at Suncoast. I just read this and donated. Keep us posted.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I forgot to add that the name of the last dog shaved last night was Yogi. You can see him on Sucoast Animal Leagues FB page.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a experience the last two nights have been. Cathy and I bathed dogs last night. I don't think these guys have ever had a bath before. We got them after the volunteer groomer from Petco shaved them. I wish I could remember her name. She was the most awesome person. She worked with the worse of the worse. I couldn't believe how patient and caring she was. It was really a nightmare job. She even spent time trying to make them pretty. Cathy and I got them after the disgusting stuff was cut off and bathed them. 

I found out a little more about these dogs. They were housed in a home in the panhandle of Florida. There were 66 of them, male and female of various small breeds. A neighbor reported animal abuse to the authorities, and 46 of the dogs were confiscated and taken to the Tallahassee shelter. This is an extremely high kill shelter. The owner has been allowed to keep 20 dogs, WTH :angry:. Another inspection will be made, but who knows if they will be able to put him out of business. Two people from Suncoast Animal League drove 12 hours to pick up 32 adult dogs. The original owner kept the puppies to sell.

For all of you that don't know, this is where those designer breed dogs come from. Thank goodness, at least these dogs will be safe and able to have a good life from now on.:chili: For all of that donated, thank you very much, and for those of you that haven't but can, please donate as soon as possible.:aktion033: I love you all for the kind and generous people that you are, and am proud to be a part of such a caring group of people.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry just getting around to reading this and will donate. Need to go back and read for the link to see if the url is there to donate. Thanks for saving these precious ones.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reva & Cathy, I haven't done my rescue donation yet, but now I know where it will go. Thank you for being there & bringing this need to our attention! Please keep us up-dated as things progress. I love being a part of something so vital.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

All 32 dogs are in foster homes! Can't wait to see them again when they are up for adoption.

I just want to say thank you again I love you all:wub::wu:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

That is fantastic. 32 are already in foster care. :chili:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So happy to hear this. What an amazing rescue!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> That is fantastic. 32 are already in foster care. :chili:


:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------

